# Dual Monitors - Win 7 - Vostro 230



## jakem (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm getting conflicting stories from Dell. I spent 3 hours on the phone with dell trying to get video cards installed for our office users to have dual monitors. Ends up the video cards weren't compatible even though microsoft and ati both said they were. Long story short the dell tech support guy said all i had to do is hook a splitter up to my VGA port on the integrated graphics VGA output and extend my desktop them. In effect giving me two separate monitors (not mirrored)...

True or false?


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Jakem and welcome to TSF,

Do you have DVI or VGA cables for both of these monitors and two corresponding ports on the back of the PC? If so plug them in and go Start> and type Adjust Screen Resolution into the search box at the bottom and then click on the top result. When the window opens you should see your two monitors show and just drag one across to the other side of the other (depending on which one you want as the primary) and then in the 'Multiple Displays' box below, select 'Extend these displays' (or which setting you want) so you can drag items from one monitor to the other. I'll post a screen dump as well.

I'm taking it that Win 7 is being used on the machines in question.


----------



## jakem (Mar 30, 2011)

I have two VGA monitors. Only one VGA port on the computer. 
Yes, windows 7.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeh, you will have to use a VGA splitter then I think. Make sure that if you buy one, the cable is long enough to reach both monitors and it has the correct ends (male/ female etc)


----------



## jakem (Mar 30, 2011)

I've seen alot through research that it will not work, it will only mirror. Do you know for sure?


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Sorry, no I don't and it would be wrong for me to guess.

If you post your question in the Hardware (video Card Section) forum, they will know for sure.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I will move you save duplicate threads


----------



## jakem (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for moving, anybody?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi here are your system specs Documentation
this may be a possibility Newegg.com - ASUS EAH4650/DI/1GD2(LP) Radeon HD 4650 1GB 128-bit DDR2 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Low Profile Ready Video Card
also this Newegg.com - ASUS EAH5570/DI/1GD3(LP) Radeon HD 5570 1GB 128-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready Low Profile Ready Video Card
but wait for more input there are people here better qualified than me


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry that you have had soooo much trouble to get such a very basic answer. Really , I can't believe nobody at dell or anywhere else has given you some simple answers.

1. A vga splitter will only duplicate the image , not give you two separate screens.

2.If you need extra monitors for these machines they HAVE TO have a graphics card capable of dual monitor support. Or you can use the current port and add cheap usb to vga videocards.

Newegg.com - GWC USB Display Adapter AN2485 USB to VGA Interface

These are good if you only need to do basic tasks / word processing / internet , ect.... You mentioned an office environment so I assume it's basic needs?


----------

